# Bodywork help



## daniboy1_2_3 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi there, im looking for advice on a few things regarding my mk1 golf project. It's currently in a bodyshop but due to work drying up for the forsee able I've asked if I can get involved in as much of the prep as possible. They were happy for me to do that and he even gave me a list of products to get that would help get the paint off.
On the list was paintstripper, called strip away pro. I've been using it for a few hours with an organic vapour filter but I've since found out this isn't enough and a full air fed face mask is required. This isn't an option so I need a paint stripper that I can use with a normal half face mask if there is one?. The car is on the mezzanine deck with next to no ventilation. Can anyone recommend a stripper that I could use and with what mask?.
I've been using scotch brite in the engine bay and interior to key the paint, it's only the exterior I'm taking back to bare metal. I'm struggling to get into all the nooks and crannies however, has anyone any good tips to get at these hard to reach areas?. Many thanks.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

starchem stripper works well

dunno on mask...tend to need to be used in well ventilated areas , i would certainly leave the area while its doing its stuff

other option if theres leccy use a strip disc on a grinder , they remove the paint and dont mark the metal


----------



## daniboy1_2_3 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks Steve, that's my problem, lack of ventilation. I know some paintstrippers need to be used with an air fed mask so I'm on the lookout for one that can be used with a standard cartridge type filter if there is such a thing. 
I'd use a DA but it's the dust levels I need to keep down where I am working so not really an option. Looks like I might be stuffed and have to let them carry on stripping it .


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

presume you are struggling with the fumes.
thinks its a case of grim and bear it like the best of us. like said starchem, used it, can't say it got on my lungs.

as for the engine bay...good luck with that, really the only option without a bead blaster.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah think i would just plod on 

cake a panel in stripper then leave the area for 30 mins , you can use bin bags to cover the panel with stripper on to help it work and might stiffle a few fumes 

then scrape off the mess and take it away outside asap , all the scraps on the floor would add to the stench


----------



## daniboy1_2_3 (Oct 25, 2012)

Yea it's the fumes that were getting on my chest. It's got Methylene chloride in it which is nasty stuff and I've been told you should use it with an air fed mask. At the very least a well ventilated area. At the moment I have neither. I was thinking about getting hold of a fan which would redirect the vapour away from me whilst I work. Covering things up with a bin bag would probably help keep the fumes down as well. I don't really want to have to have them carry on stripping the paint at £40 per hour if I can help it. He's been good enough to let me go in and work on it I just need to figure out the best way of going about it.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Where abouts are you?? If your local to me ( sucfolk/Essex I got a full face that you can borrow of you for access to an airline


----------



## daniboy1_2_3 (Oct 25, 2012)

Really appreciate the offer Allen but unfortunately I'm up north near middlesbrough. I don't have access to an airline either. Would a fan help at all do you think?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Look at these then.http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/For-3M-6800...or-Painting-Spraying-/181788038600?nav=SEARCH

You can get different cartridges that should help more. But you can also get the full air kit. Just modify it and put a longer hose on it
And Chuck the open end out the window.
I use one for when I do mankey interiors with a tornador and remember I have emphysema and only 42% lung capacity and I breathe on with them


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

This one with filters 
http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eB...740&category=141064&pm=1&ds=0&t=1449615065072


----------



## daniboy1_2_3 (Oct 25, 2012)

That's a good possibility. I take it you can just connect an open airline up ok to one of these masks then? In which case I'd run the hose to some fresh air rather than it being compressor fed.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gas-Mask-Fo...r-supply-Same-3M6800-/201349375300?nav=SEARCH

Look at the pics. Pull the yellow feed hose off the regulator and extend through window to breathe fresh air.
But the filters that you can get for the first mask I sent you should take the fumes out for you. I don't use air fed unless I REALLY have too the to breathing problems on a given day but I do use one of these and when I start smelling chemicals or crud from interior I just change filters..

A small 25litre compressor should surfice but it will run almost constantly but the flow on one of these is fairly small I only breathe about 1.5 bar for forced air which is about 21 psi. At about a litre a minute


----------



## daniboy1_2_3 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks, I can see the connection your referring to. I take it breathing through a long length of hose becomes hard work after a period of time which is why people use compressors to feed the masks? Obviously keeping a higher pressure inside the face mask than outside means nothing can get in either.
I'd use a filter mask but no one can tell me exactly which filter I need when working with dichloremethane. If someone can tell me this ill go out and buy one.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&s...3djpRQh_d3nkpH9xw&sig2=6a94VPv5IFHG0ZpzH2jcyA

Download that. Scroll down on left until you find the stuff then read off filter code.
I THINK and DON'T HOLD ME TO IT that it will be an S.A. type filter the same as I use


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&s...sE3D5cHbpHXohZsqA&sig2=o01AUBJdv3PfFeSWO8ZiOQ
Try there sorry


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

It's also known as methylene chloride so the SA filters ( read section F) will do the job nicely


----------



## daniboy1_2_3 (Oct 25, 2012)

It's got (F)SA next to it which means they don't recommend a chemical filter for it so looks like fresh air fed mask is my only option.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Ok yes you can use these. https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&s...Z5cFExY2JRnsxLyJQ&sig2=VuuDpTS2GOwlmL5lgKVd6g

Take a look at the paint stripping one in home renovation methle chloride. Look over and at the bottom in alternate selection you will see the 700 range AND the 6800 range. Then scroll down to find the 6800 range AND the number that was next to it (6051)
You want a filter part number 6051 class is A1.


----------



## daniboy1_2_3 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks for that. Strange as when I rang 3m all they would recommend is a full air fed mask saying there was no suitable filter something with such a low boiling point :/. I'll give them another call today then.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

If you punch into google your original chemical it comes up with the alternate ( which it wiki's out as paint stripper) the full or half 6800 size filters as you are defiantly cover it on the 6051 filter so either 3m's marketing media is wrong ( highly dubious as it's peoples lives at stake) or the chimp on the phone wanted to boost air fed sales.
For permanent use yes I would say air fed but for what you want there would be fine


----------



## daniboy1_2_3 (Oct 25, 2012)

Spoke to 3m uk about that filter. Guy from technical department said it's mandatory in the UK to wear an air fed mask when working with odourless gases such as methylene chloride and would only suggest that's what I used so I just seem to be going round in circles here. Just out of interst the link you gave that states which filter to use with methylene chloride, were is that from? I'm guessing legislation dictates what you can and can't do in different countries.


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

however, a 3m rep said it...
yes an air fed is always going to better for you, even walking to the shops

respiratory protective equipment is required
unless it can be demonstrated that exposure is below
*the maximum exposure limit of 100 ppm and does not
exceed the current short-term guidance value of 250
ppm over any 10 minute period.*
This should be either:
● a full face mask to EN136 or BS7355 (type
approved) with a type approved AX canister
suitable for use with DCM; or
● compressed air supplied equipment. A lightweight
air-fed visor may be suitable (check with your
equipment supplier that it is suitable for use with

ask them to move the car when you want to work on it
and wear a mask, unless you've want to burn cash on an airfed


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

I haven't read all that's been said because it's all going over my head. Myself, my colleagues, college students, anyone I've seen use the 3M 7500 Series half mask respirator, they do the job, air fed is one step up, but personally I don't like looking through plastic/glass, not clear enough for me.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

That came from the 3m website direct mate


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

I wouldn't touch Respiatory protection on Ebay, so many fakes or useless items on there. 
We recently did a piece for Fake Britain in conjunction with 3M. 
Supposedly 'genuine' 3M filters were purchased from Ebay UK and tested, the same pink NIOSH type in that Ebay link, we tested these and they failed in a big way, approx 300 times the maximum penetration limit !!
Avoid and buy from a reputable supplier.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Rundie said:


> I wouldn't touch Respiatory protection on Ebay, so many fakes or useless items on there.
> We recently did a piece for Fake Britain in conjunction with 3M.
> Supposedly 'genuine' 3M filters were purchased from Ebay UK and tested, the same pink NIOSH type in that Ebay link, we tested these and they failed in a big way, approx 300 times the maximum penetration limit !!
> Avoid and buy from a reputable supplier.


Spot on, buying direct with products spoken about it a must.


----------

